# Water Distiller



## GPShay (Jul 30, 2018)

Living in The desert of Arizona water is the most crucial element for survival .. However there are hundreds and hundreds of swimming pools that are potential water sources .. Now comes the chore of making it drinkable .. During my extensive searching I came across this item called a Water Cone .. It has been tested in Yemen gotten rave reviews and was being manufactured in German ... I have reached out and contacted the inventor and he has responded back informing me that the mufacturer has stopped production .. I am wondering if any one here might have a plastic manufacturer who would be Interested in looking at this item .. It seems that if you would have a couple of these Water Cones they would produce enough clean drinkable water in an extended survival situation .. I hope some of the members would look into this water cone and maybe have some feedback .. ThNk you Glenn


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

It's to big to 3D print from a desktop or one of the online print shops like Shapeways.

You could build a vacuum press for cheap and do the cone in two pieces.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

They say it makes about a 1 1/2 quarts of water per day and needs frequent emptying, and I'm assuming that's a really sunny day with the device set on a large warm flat surface. You'd need several per person.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

After looking closer at the water cone it is little more than a lid you set on a pot of water on your stove making dinner. You may be able to use a milk jug to do the same thing. Cut the milk jug in half horizontally. Put 1" of brackish water in the lower half. With cap on gently slide the top half slightly into the lower half and place in sunlight.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I have yet to build and try, but one I liked was a converted pressure cook that had a copper tube coil bringing up the steam to becooled and condensed for collection. With aluminum pressure cookers, drilling and tapping for a compression fitting for the tubing shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

It makes sense in my mind that making the cone black would accelerate production, not by leaps and bounds, but every little bit counts.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well if the money man would send us a couple we could give it a test run. Thanks.


----------



## GPShay (Jul 30, 2018)

One of my thoughts was to drill in a drain hole[ with a tube attached to the lower collection trough] which would lead into a collection vessel .. if the cone was dark dark plastic it would heat up and cause evaporation maybe a bit quicker .. viewing the dirty water might be an issue ..maybe not.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Put a window in it so check the water level.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Has anyone thought about using a Reverse Osmosis water filter system to remove the chemicals from pools? 
It would require some kind of pressure building device or gravity asssist for the RO system to function. Since
water is a big thing for me, and I have plenty of swimming pools nearby, I'll have to do some research into it.
I think the hardest thing will be coming up with a pressure tank system that can build necessary pressure
without needing electricity, or that could work with solar.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

But will it distill Spirits for cleaning wounds....Especially a "DIRTY MOUTH " LOL!

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pathonor...ill-Boiler-Stainless-Copper-20L-USA/955661646

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Arksen-2...e-Brew-Kit-Distiller-8L-Wine-Making/597209105

https://www.walmart.com/ip/5Gal-18L...ter-Oil-Wine-Distiller-Still-Boiler/831203092


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It should be noted, distilling water into vapor/steam and re-condensing it back into liquid removes more than just salt. It leaves behind all minerals that the water previously held. Distilled water has a tendency to draw minerals from other sources that it comes into contact with. In short, that means *you*. When you drink distilled water, the water itself will draw minerals from your body. It won't be a large amount, and anyone on a regular diet will generally have more to spare, but it could become a concern in a long-term rationing situation. Be sure that you are sufficiently providing your body with all essential minerals via your diet so that any distilled water consumed won't cause a noticeable negative impact.
Or find a mix that works for you, and add that to your distilled water. There are various options out there for adding "trace minerals" back to distilled water.
These will improve the taste, as well as counteract any potential mineral leaching.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The smart folks on here said one time the big culprit in the pool water equation if the stablizier in the cholrine tabs. That stuff is hard on livers and kidneys they say and hard to get out short of steam distillilation. RO might get it out if if was tuned up and working right. We need to axe Slippey about that to make sure.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Elvis said:


> ....... You may be able to use a milk jug to do the same thing. Cut the milk jug in half horizontally...........


Scale that up and use a plastic water bottle.










Update: I got looking at this image and realized how easily this type of bottle could be converted into a solar distiller. So I hot-footed it to a local store that sells them, bought one and have already chopped it up to try one for proof-of-concept. It's too late in the day to set it out now, so I'll do that tomorrow. Not sure if it will succeed as it's supposed to be cloudy and 40% chance of rain. Oh well, I'll set it out and see what happens.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Scale that up and use a plastic water bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post some pics. I cant tell where the fresh water collects on that gizmo. My regular galsses are in the shop for a new screw.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Post some pics. I cant tell where the fresh water collects on that gizmo. My regular galsses are in the shop for a new screw.


I cut it twice. One near the bottom just below where it starts to narrow in. Then again just below the handle. This way, the upper portion will slide into the lower part. Put some water in the stainless steel bowl, put the 'top' on, and let the sun do the work. I hope to end up with some distilled water.

I just need to pop the lid back on.


----------



## GPShay (Jul 30, 2018)

Well I am kind of thinking that my dehydrated food mixed with the distilled water would provide the necessary minerals ..


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

When it comes to purifying something like a Big Berkey in the solution, even with swimming pool or brackish water. Good for 1000's of gallons of clean water with minimal effort but at $250 it's expensive.

After years of putting up food and other supplies to reach the long term goal I realized how much money all that food cost. Spending $250 for clean water didn't seem so bad after I figured up the food and other prep costs. Especially considering that more people would get sick from dirty water than lack of food.


----------



## GPShay (Jul 30, 2018)

I have looked at the Berkley & I too agree that although pricey .. compared to what i've already spent an additional 250 on water [which is the life blood for everything else] is certainly warranted .. with that being said .. the idea of a Solar Distiller has no limitations other than the sun .. out here in az we have plenty of sun and no easy accessible drinkable water .. I am really hoping this conversation sparks a interest in creating a solar distiller .. I did purchase a solar oven and it works very very well .. Glenn


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Update: It's been raining all morning so I didn't bother putting out my quickie test distiller. However, the sky has brightened up enough this afternoon I thought I'd try to set it out. It's still totally overcast but much brighter. Hopefully I'll at least see some condensation. I don't expect much in the bottom of the jug.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

OK: I had to leave at 3:00 and forgot to check on it. The sun was getting pretty low and there were still a lot of clouds out. But I did get home about 7:30 and went out and checked on it.

There _was_ condensation. Not much due to lack of sun. But there was water on the inside of the upper portion. As first I couldn't see it in the dark but I ran my hand on it and found water.


----------



## Samuel477 (Mar 15, 2018)

I cannot recommend on a particular brand of a distiller. But I also realize the importance of clean water in our daily life, so I am also considering buying a water distiller. Having done my own research, I found these reviews - https://www.avidwater.com/reviews/best-water-distiller/


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Samuel477 said:


> I cannot recommend on a particular brand of a distiller. But I also realize the importance of clean water in our daily life, so I am also considering buying a water distiller. Having done my own research, I found these reviews - https://www.avidwater.com/reviews/best-water-distiller/


Looks like that one can process about 5 gal a day.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Elvis said:


> When it comes to purifying something like a Big Berkey in the solution, even with swimming pool or brackish water. Good for 1000's of gallons of clean water with minimal effort but at $250 it's expensive.
> 
> After years of putting up food and other supplies to reach the long term goal I realized how much money all that food cost. Spending $250 for clean water didn't seem so bad after I figured up the food and other prep costs. Especially considering that more people would get sick from dirty water than lack of food.


Was under the impression the bad chemicals in swimming pool water couldnt be filtered out no matter what kinda high dollar filter a person was using..sorta similar to nitrates. Filter that all you want...its still in there. Somebody correct my thinking on that. Thanks.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SGT E said:


> But will it distill Spirits for cleaning wounds....Especially a "DIRTY MOUTH " LOL!
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pathonor...ill-Boiler-Stainless-Copper-20L-USA/955661646
> 
> ...


Now who woulda thunk it. Looks like a bunch of ho made modles made out of old pressure cookers which often appeared on some of he moonshine chat groups a few years back. Now Im wondering if anybody who buys one will start getting nasty letters and a chance to buy an ethonal production permit from whatever alphabet Federal Agency which is currenttly posing as the Infernal Reevenors. Thats what happened to me and several pals who bought the big boy versions of the essential extractors. Made me so nervous I sold all my stuff to the first gypsy who showed up with cash. Lost a few bucks on that deal. lol. Sill cant believe the guy who was making and selling the things over the net got bullied into turning everybody's info over to the dirty dogs. 
https://brewhaus.com/


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

bigwheel said:


> Now who woulda thunk it. Looks like a bunch of ho made modles made out of old pressure cookers which often appeared on some of he moonshine chat groups a few years back. Now Im wondering if anybody who buys one will start getting nasty letters and a chance to buy an ethonal production permit from whatever alphabet Federal Agency which is currenttly posing as the Infernal Reevenors. Thats what happened to me and several pals who bought the big boy versions of the essential extractors. Made me so nervous I sold all my stuff to the first gypsy who showed up with cash. Lost a few bucks on that deal. lol. Sill cant believe the guy who was making and selling the things over the net got bullied into turning everybody's info over to the dirty dogs.
> https://brewhaus.com/


I ordered a distiller from a company online a few years back, looks great as a mantle piece, all shiny and clean. Never received any letters but I've read online of a few people getting warning letters from the ATF.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

bigwheel said:


> Was under the impression the bad chemicals in swimming pool water couldnt be filtered out no matter what kinda high dollar filter a person was using..sorta similar to nitrates. Filter that all you want...its still in there. Somebody correct my thinking on that. Thanks.


Possibly, but Berkley has a white filter that is suppose to remove chemicals. Never researched it because I doubt there is a swimming pool within 5 miles.


----------

